

Flashy Graphs Sans Flash - taitems
http://articles.sitepoint.com/article/graphael-javascript-graphs/2

======
patio11
Looks pretty.

Graphing libraries are sort of a "the more the merrier" kind of thing, since
which you pick depends on your aesthetic sensibility, a very long list of
features that may or may not be implemented ("Can you do custom tooltips for
individual points on the graph? Because I'd really like to do that. Oh, and I
need Javascript callbacks to do data rescaling via AJAX."), whether the data
abstractions meshes well with whatever you're using to generate the data, and
what client side technology you favor.

To date I haven't been very impressed with the Javascript solutions I've used.
My favorite for accessibility (and least favorite for implementation) is the
Google Chart API: with a competent server-side library that blunts some of its
_numerous_ sharp edges, all your client needs to be able to do is load image
URLs. I use this for pages I intend to be accessible from my cell phone and it
works like a treat.

For generic charting, I seriously love OpenFlashChart 2. It has a modern
aesthetic and I've yet to find a place where it couldn't be coerced into
accommodating my needs.

------
mootothemax
Wow, I like this a lot! Damned shame that it doesn't appear to work in Chrome
though, which means I'll continue with OpenFlashChart for the time being.

It has never ceased to amaze me quite how large an effect throwing a few
pretty graphs in an application has on management. And one's salary for that
matter ;)

------
dagw
RaphaelJS and gRaphael are probably some of the coolest javascript libraries
I've used in quite a while. As the article says they're still very raw and
quite undocumented, but the ease that it lets you do really advanced vector
graphics and animation in javascript is truly amazing. Charts and graphs is
just one the many potential uses this library has.

